# Bighorn Sheep



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Almont, Co


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Good shots. I've seen those guys while fishing on the Taylor. Were you there recently?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those are pretty cool animals.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Me & the wife stopped in to look while we were sking @ crested butte


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Kewl!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

dlove,

We get up there to ski (and fish) a lot. I took my sons up there for spring break this year in early March. Here's a shot of them at the top of Spellbound Bowl (off the North Face):










and here's another shot looking back up at Spellbound after we skied the first part:










The weather was just this nice all four days we were up there and we had the whole place to ourselves. Pretty sweet!

Bruce


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice pics, guys ... makes me want to head to the mountains!


----------

